# mcdonalds confirmed uses human meat



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

http://dailybuzzlive.com/human-meat-found-mcdonalds-meat-factory/


----------



## bakari0981 (Aug 3, 2012)

daily live buzz is known for their satire hard to take em serious


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

This has been a confirmed fact for quite some time, that's why I don't eat there often.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

bakari0981 said:


> daily live buzz is known for their satire hard to take em serious


oh i didnt know that


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Szeth said:


> This has been a confirmed fact for quite some time, that's why I don't eat there often.


you eat there knowing they use human meat?


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/human-meat-mcdonalds-satire.shtml


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't read it but if it's true, fine. Humans taste good.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

sirbey said:


> you eat there knowing they use human meat?


Well it's better than soy protein filler, at least I know I'm getting some actual meat.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

sirbey said:


> you eat there knowing they use human meat?


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Their burgers are so cheap though. Must be third world people.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

anonomousey said:


> http://www.hoax-slayer.com/human-meat-mcdonalds-satire.shtml


yeah i already saw that afteri posted


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

either way McDonalds is gross and i would never support them buy buying food haven't ate there in years


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

How do they turn humans into pink slime? 8)

Their food truly is disgusting and unhealthy.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought this had been public knowledge for years.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Soylent green is made of people!!!


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

The f**? Anyone have any legit research on this or something? Lol.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think so

For one thing MacDonald's had terrible nutrition and human meat is by far the most nutritious meat


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sirbey said:


> either way McDonalds is gross and i would never support them buy buying food haven't ate there in years


Their coffee is the best though


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm surprised they don't use horse meat like the UK was caught using for a lot of its cheap burgers sold in supermarkets last year.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

This thread should be posted here:

http://literallyunbelievable.org/


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

nubly said:


> Their coffee is the best though


dont drink coffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

minimized said:


> How do they turn humans into pink slime? 8)
> 
> Their food truly is disgusting and unhealthy.


It's not human meat.



Zeeshan said:


> I don't think so
> 
> For one thing MacDonald's had terrible nutrition and human meat is by far the most nutritious meat


Their hamburger meat is 100% pure beef. It says so on the box.



Noca said:


> I'm surprised they don't use horse meat like the UK was caught using for a lot of its cheap burgers sold in supermarkets last year.


They don't - it's 100% pure Grade A beef.



nubly said:


> Their coffee is the best though


If they made their burgers the way they make their coffee, they would be okay.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I almost thought this was real, was about say :wtf


----------



## Section80 (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope its not true or i might eat myself.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's not human meat.
> 
> Their hamburger meat is 100% pure beef. It says so on the box.
> 
> ...


theyre all joking....


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

ew gross.

That's why I don't eat that stuff 

you aint paying 99 cent for real meat I can tell you that


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

McDonalds uses Human meat, and everyone else uses Horse?... Well I must say, both must be damn tasty cause I've been eating and enjoying them...


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

lol ok they'd be shut down so fast if that were true


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I changed my mind. When I die I want my body donated to McDonalds, not science.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I changed my mind. When I die I want my body donated to McDonalds, not science.


:clap


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Slytherclaw said:


> lol ok they'd be shut down so fast if that were true


no its true slytherclaw on the news they said half of mcdonalds around the globe have been closed already


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I'm just as much against them using people as I would be an animal lol...


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I changed my mind. When I die I want my body donated to McDonalds, not science.


The other white meat! :boogie


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

sirbey said:


> no its true slytherclaw on the news they said half of mcdonalds around the globe have been closed already


I was pretty surprised, too. At least we still have Burger King.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

riiiigghhhtt.... :sus


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I was pretty surprised, too. At least we still have Burger King.


atleast at burger king you can choose human or beef. burger king, have it your way


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Whatever. A lot of crap happens at McDonalds. That's why I don't go there anymore. They even bashed on their fries since they cook them in "beef oil." Not vegetarian friendly.


----------



## starryeyed00 (Jul 14, 2014)

I really want a double sausage egg mcmuffin...


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/801793-mcdonalds-meat-factory-human-meat-horse-meat-found-is-fake/ :S


----------

